# Martial Arts Combat Sports - Jan. 2001



## Icepick (Dec 4, 2001)

Did everyone see the article on Remy in this issue?  I thought it was well done.  It was primarily focused on interviews with Mr. Dillman and Prof. Jay about Prof. Presas.    

Funny though, someone from the IMAF included a reference to www.modernarnis.com for more info.  Lisa McManus (of the Delaney IMAF) contributed all photographs and it was obviously written some time ago.  

I think MARPPIO should thank them for the free plug!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Info. on this magazine:
http://www.cfw2.com/magazine.asp?content_id=2033

There's also a link to back issues and archives.


----------

